# going "Old School" with the tach...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

decided to putz around with the old auto shift column today after hooking up and adjusting the cable for the console shifter. Made the decision a while back that i was not gonna swap it, seemed silly to throw $300.00 at it just to get one with out the shift lever lug. I punched out the pin for the handle and to my surprise the notch was just a bit narrower then the hub on my old Sun Tach. I did not want to do the old pipe clamp it to the column thing as it would not look finished, but after i measured the hub and opening i grabbed the die grinder and shaved off some from the tach got it to press fit in nice and snug and drilled the hole just a touch bigger and the pin even tapped back through. I have a guy engraving me a "Tempest" plexi insert for the old shift indicator as i love the art deco look of it....Tempestien will live again.... :grin: (Housing blue or black????)


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like it. i think keeping it black is the way to go. im pondering where to put mine but i think its going in the clock hole. the shifter thing is neat but im still using mine.:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like it too, AMERICAN INGENUITY at it's best!! Good job and hey the ash tray looks good too!! Thanks for the post I really enjoy a good invention.:cheers..Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

"I have a guy engraving me a "Tempest" plexi insert for the old shift indicator"

Oh yes we will need a pic post of that also when you get her done!! Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Les, was hoping you would look in to see the ashtray, adjusted it prior to the pic so it fit nice....lol. I will post when i get the badge done for the indicator. Tach actually looks pretty good lines right up over my Dummy light hole, and just appears to float there as you cannot see how it is mounted.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Clean install. Excellent!!!


----------

